# دعوه اعتذار



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2010)

دعوه اعتذار 
 






 
 
 لرب فداك واتعذب من اجلك
 
 وأنت مقصر بعبادته
 
 
 ♥ ۝ண√ دعوه اعتذار √ண۝ ♥
 





 
 
 لأب وأم  كبروا وتعبوا
 ولم توفى لهم حقوقهم
 
 
     ♥ ۝ண√ دعوه اعتذار √ண۝ ♥
 
 





 
 
 لأخ وأخت عاشوا بجانبك تحتاج ويحتجون أليك
 وأنت مقصر معهم
 
 
 
 ♥ ۝ண√ دعوه اعتذار √ண۝ ♥
 
 





 
 
 لصديق يقف بجانك بوقت ألشده والفرح
 وقد تنساه في يوم من الأيام
 
 
 ♥ ۝ண√ دعوه اعتذار √ண۝ ♥
 
 





 
 لحبيب احبك وضحى من أجلك
 وأنت لا تقدك له شيئا
 
 
 ♥ ۝ண√ دعوه اعتذار √ண۝ ♥
 
 





 
 لمعلم قد تعب لتعليمك
 وأنت غير مهتم
 
 
 
 ♥ ۝ண√ دعوه اعتذار √ண۝ ♥
 





 
 
 لشخص أحسن أليك
 وبسوء قابلته
 
 
 
 ♥ ۝ண√ دعوه اعتذار √ண۝ ♥
 





 
 
 
 لمن أخطأت في حقه
 
 
 
 ♥ ۝ண√ دعوه اعتذار √ண۝ ♥
 





 
 
 
 لجرح شخص غير مقصود
 
 
 
 ♥ ۝ண√ دعوه اعتذار √ண۝ ♥
 
 





 
 
 
 لكي تكون إنسان متسامحا
 ومتصالحا مع نفسك
 
 







منقول​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2010)

*

ما احلاها دعوه


الأعتذار


فالمخطئ يجب عليه فعلا ان يعتذر



موضوع رااائع جدا


كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه وبخير


لعيد ميلادكم


للصوم


لرب فداك واتعذب من اجلك

وأنت مقصر بعبادته
​*


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

يعنى مين ممكن يجيب موضوع برقة الاحساس دة 
غير 

استاذة 
كاندى 

كل السكر والكاندى 

شكرا ليكى 
موضوع بغاية الرقة


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

انا اسف يا رب 

و هحاول اتغير بس عشان اكسب حبك ليا


----------



## Fady_1 (7 فبراير 2010)

حقاً موضوع رائع يجب أن ينبه كل واحد منا الاخر إليه 
وإستجابه منى للنداء 

أنا أسف للجميع :smi411:.... من أخطأت فى حقه ومن لم أخطأ 

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك:94:


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى 
ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (8 فبراير 2010)

*رااااااااااااااائع كاندى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> ما احلاها دعوه
> 
> ...




ميرسى لزوقك يا نهيسى 

وانت طيب واسرتك طيبين 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يعنى مين ممكن يجيب موضوع برقة الاحساس دة
> غير
> 
> استاذة
> ...




ميرسى يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يخليكى 

كلك زوق
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> انا اسف يا رب
> 
> و هحاول اتغير بس عشان اكسب حبك ليا



شكراااااااااااااااا ليك طحبوش 

ربنا معاك ويباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> حقاً موضوع رائع يجب أن ينبه كل واحد منا الاخر إليه
> وإستجابه منى للنداء
> 
> أنا أسف للجميع :smi411:.... من أخطأت فى حقه ومن لم أخطأ
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا فادى
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى
> ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكراااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *رااااااااااااااائع كاندى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​*



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يوحنا

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2010)

لجرح شخص غير مقصود

دايما بخاف منها انى اجرح حد وانا مش عارفة 

موضوع رائع 
واكيد بقول اسفة للبابا يسوع انى بغلط بحقه على طول
ميرسى لك كتير ماما كاندى


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع بمنتهى الروعة يا امى 
تسلم ايديكى 
واحلى تقييم الك يا ست الكل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## ABANOB-FARAG (15 فبراير 2010)

*i am sorry*


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> لجرح شخص غير مقصود
> 
> دايما بخاف منها انى اجرح حد وانا مش عارفة
> 
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *موضوع بمنتهى الروعة يا امى
> تسلم ايديكى
> واحلى تقييم الك يا ست الكل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> *​



*شكراااااااااااااااا  لتشجيعك 

 وميرسى اوى على التقييم* *

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2010)

abanob-farag قال:


> *i am sorry*



على ايه يا ترى
​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع ودعوة اروع

شكرااااا جزيلا يا كاندي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2010)

*لجرح شخص غير مقصود

كلام جميل خالص
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 مايو 2010)

* أختي كاندى*
*جميل جداً تذكرتنا بأهمية الأعتذار للأخرين فور وقوع الخطاء ونقدم لهم باقة الورد الجميلة*
*




*


----------



## besm alslib (2 مايو 2010)

* 
*
* لأب وأم  كبروا وتعبوا*
*  ولم توفى لهم حقوقهم*


*       ♥ ۝ண√ دعوه اعتذار √ண۝ ♥*


*  لأخ وأخت عاشوا بجانبك  تحتاج ويحتجون أليك*
* وأنت مقصر معهم*



*موضوع فعلا كتير حساس ورائع *

*وهو دعوه للتفكير ومراجعه النفس *


*شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (3 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رائـع 

مييييرسي ليكي*​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع ودعوة اروع
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا يا كاندي
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لجرح شخص غير مقصود
> 
> كلام جميل خالص
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أختي كاندى*
> *جميل جداً تذكرتنا بأهمية الأعتذار للأخرين فور وقوع الخطاء ونقدم لهم باقة الورد الجميلة*
> *
> 
> ...




ميرسى اوى لزوقك وتشجيعك

وميرسى جدا على الورد الجميل 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *
> *
> *لأب وأم  كبروا وتعبوا*
> * ولم توفى لهم حقوقهم*
> ...







شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا قمر
​



شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2010)

bent yasoo3 قال:


> *موضوع رائـع
> 
> مييييرسي ليكي*​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

*جميل كاندي*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (2 يوليو 2010)

انا بهدى هذا الاعتزار لالهى وارجو ان يقبلة
اليك يارب اقدم اعتذار       وليك عليا حق الانتهار
بعتذر على بعدى عنك       ولكن وجت انة انتحار
وقد اصبحت من خجلى      فى وجهى الاحمرار
بعتذر على خوفى ولكن      قلبى اوشك على الانصهار
وحين وجدتك نعم               فقد وجدت الازدهار


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميل كاندي*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> انا بهدى هذا الاعتزار لالهى وارجو ان يقبلة
> اليك يارب اقدم اعتذار       وليك عليا حق الانتهار
> بعتذر على بعدى عنك       ولكن وجت انة انتحار
> وقد اصبحت من خجلى      فى وجهى الاحمرار
> ...



شكرااااااااااا على الكلام الجميل 

ربنا دايما فاتحلنا زراعه 

ربنا يوفقك
​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الاعتذار احساس جميل هو الاعتراف بالخطا


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يياركك كليمو
​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الاعتذار احساس جميل هو الاعتراف بالخطا


شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يياركك
​


----------

